# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  High Blood Pressure!

## reduen

Anyone on here had any luck with curing high blood pressure? I am not being lazy here as I have researched and tried many many things now and so far none of them have been satisfactory. I can barely get it down to about 150 over 120. 150/120

I have gone to the doctor and the medicine that they tried giving me did not do any better. In fact, it made me feel much worse.. I have tried /am trying many different supplements including this stuff called Ultimate BP from a Dr. Cutler, that was supposed to be guaranteed to work and I still have not gotten it down to normal.

I just thought that if I could find someone here that has had some success, it could help me

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Anyone on here had any luck with curing high blood pressure? I am not being lazy here as I have researched and tried many many things now and so far none of them have been satisfactory. I can barely get it down to about 150 over 120…. 150/120
> 
> I have gone to the doctor and the medicine that they tried giving me did not do any better. In fact, it made me feel much worse.. I have tried /am trying many different supplements including this stuff called Ultimate BP from a Dr. Cutler, that was supposed to be guaranteed to work and I still have not gotten it down to normal.
> 
> I just thought that if I could find someone here that has had some success, it could help me…


I used to have somewhat high blood pressure.. 160/110, etc.. It was mostly caused by stress.. So I had to make myself disconnect from the stress..

However what I used to notice was during this time I did very little exercise.. But when I did.. just a brisk walk for example my bp would go down to like 135/90 or so


Additionally, at the time I was having allergies and taking OTC antihistamine medicines.

Histamine itself is a vasodilator. It naturally lowers your BP.. Taking anti-histamines prevent your body from doing this.\

So what I did was changed my diet and exercised.. my allergies went away and therefore I didnt need to take any meds. I havent been concerned with either allergies or high BP for some years now

----------


## dannno

Buy some UNFILTERED apple cider vinegar (there should be a lot of reddish colored sediment at the bottom of the bottle, may need to go to a health food store)

Shake up the bottle each time before use, you want to make sure and mix that sediment up really good.

2 teaspoons unfiltered apple cider vinegar
8 oz water
squeeze of lemon or lime juice
honey (preferably local, especially if you have allergies)

Mix it up, drink it down, then follow up with a few sips of water.  Do this twice per day.

This is a long-term solution for overall wellness that will give you many health benefits, including prevention of cancer.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Exercise, meditation. 

Do you take your BP at home? Do you think you might over-hydrate?

----------


## reduen

> Buy some UNFILTERED apple cider vinegar (there should be a lot of reddish colored sediment at the bottom of the bottle, may need to go to a health food store)
> 
> Shake up the bottle each time before use, you want to make sure and mix that sediment up really good.
> 
> 2 teaspoons unfiltered apple cider vinegar
> 8 oz water
> squeeze of lemon or lime juice
> honey (preferably local, especially if you have allergies)
> 
> ...


Although I hesitate taking advice from you danno, I appreciate it if you are serious... lol

How long would I have to do this before I could tell a noticeable difference? Have you had blood pressure problems in the past that this helped? 

Not trying to be a jerk here but really this is my life that we are talking about as I have real problems here... My blood pressure was getting so high that I have chest pains and i started having nose bleeds from the pressure. It has been as high as 220/150 that i know of...

----------


## reduen

> Exercise, meditation. 
> 
> Do you take your BP at home? Do you think you might over-hydrate?



When I started lifting weights again (exercise..) it made the problem worse. I have been trying to walk and hike more and I am not sure about over-hydrating...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> When I started lifting weights again (exercise..) it made the problem worse. I have been trying to walk and hike more and I am not sure about over-hydrating...


Aye! No weight lifting... Start with easy aerobic exercise, then you can do non-weight things like sit-ups, push-ups, etc.

Some people actually over-hydrate by drinking too much water. That can effect BP.

----------


## low preference guy

Have you tried these?

Foods that Lower High Blood Pressure

Or these?




> 1. High blood pressure prevention is possible by following a healthy lifestyle, maintaining one’s weight, being active, following a high blood pressure diet plan, *reducing sodium intake*, limiting alcohol intake, avoiding smoking, regular walking, exercising, reducing stress, etc.


Link

----------


## heavenlyboy34

The supplement PressAssure is supposedly good for this.  (take this advice FWIW, plz...I'm not even close to a medical professional)

----------


## MelissaWV

If you are exercising and pushing your body more, and your diet and aerobic exercise aren't where they need to be, you are looking to pop like a balloon.

You sound like you are stressing over this, which just makes things way worse.

A nice walk would help with both aspects, and  you might consider increasing your Potassium intake (from natural sources) if the sodium alarm bells are going off.  If you like them, bananas for breakfast are good for a number of things.

----------


## dannno

> Although I hesitate taking advice from you danno, I appreciate it if you are serious... lol
> 
> How long would I have to do this before I could tell a noticeable difference? Have you had blood pressure problems in the past that this helped? 
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk here but really this is my life that we are talking about as I have real problems here... My blood pressure was getting so high that I have chest pains and i started having nose bleeds from the pressure. It has been as high as 220/150 that i know of...



http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benef...-remedies.html




> BLOOD PRESSURE
> Take 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and 1 tablespoon of honey in a glass of water twice a day to help lower blood pressure. The high potassium values in both natural healing substances helps to balance out sodium levels in the body, which aids in maintaining blood pressure within healthy limits. Apple cider vinegar and honey also contain magnesium, a mineral that works to relax blood vessel walls and thus lower high blood pressure. To maximize the benefit of this and other home remedies, take the holistic approach, and couple this with dietary modifications such as a reduced fat and salt intake, increased fiber intake, moderate coffee and alcohol, no smoking, and daily exercise.


http://www.silvermedicine.org/apple-...#bloodpressure




> As apple cider vinegar acts in the body to address the causative factors behind the increase in blood pressure, then the blood pressure naturally starts to drop down to normal. People have reported fantastic and measured results from as little a few short hours to a few weeks. Suffice it to say that measureable results should be noticeable within a month of ACV when used at recommended dosage levels three times daily.
> 
> Conversely, there are no doubt actual causes for high blood pressure (such as major blockages) that cannot be completely addressed by ACV. This doesn't mean that ACV is not enhancing one's health, it only means that one needs to look deeper into one's diet and lifestyle behaviors.
> 
> If an individual is experiencing high blood pressure, then the body is sending a major signal that one needs to start to pay careful attention to one's cardiovascular health. Apple cider vinegar, in our opinion, is one of the most rewarding places to start.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Take three Rawolfia Extra caps

http://www.amazon.com/Vitanica-Rauwo.../dp/B00161EUJE

And three magnesium taurate caps

http://www.amazon.com/Cardiovascular...7407740&sr=1-1

Three times a day.

READ AND UNDERSTAND SUPPLEMENT INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE TAKING

I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV.

----------


## amy31416

You can't go wrong with walking, ever. (Well, unless it's in a bad neighborhood.)

I had a brief experience with gestational diabetes and high blood pressure, and walking really helped both. It doesn't stress your system or your joints, no side-effects, you get some sunshine...always a good place to start.

----------


## sam1952

As someone who deal with high blood pressure too I can say for myself, taking off a few pounds, if you have some extra weight, and light exercise has always brought my levels to being acceptable. I still take prescription medicine but its really lowered my dosage.

----------


## sratiug

Blood pressure becomes high to force water into your dehydrated cells.  You need water and salt to lower your blood pressure.  See thewatercure.com and read the books there by Dr. F. Batmanghelidj.  

There are two reservoirs of water, one is inside your cells, one is outside.  Salt (1/4 teaspoon per quart of water) is essential to retaining water in the external reservoir so that it is available to flow into your cells.  Do you drink 1/2 gallon of water a day and avoid dehydrating substances such as sugar, carbohydrates, alcohol, anti-histamines, prescription drugs and caffeine?

----------


## AZKing

I assume you've gotten blood tests right? What are your sodium and potassium levels?

My sodium and potassium were high-normal (not high, but high on the normal spectrum) and it raised my BP a good bit. You may need a diuretic and then some dietary changes. Regular exercise typically takes at least a month to have an impact on BP.

----------


## Paulatized

You might want to check out info on CoQ10.  It is said to lower blood pressure, but can take 4 to 6 weeks.

----------


## MelissaWV

... Whatever you do, don't do everything recommended in this thread at once, though

----------


## Working Poor

Himalayan salt crystals

----------


## sratiug

> I assume you've gotten blood tests right? What are your sodium and potassium levels?
> 
> My sodium and potassium were high-normal (not high, but high on the normal spectrum) and it raised my BP a good bit. You may need a diuretic and then some dietary changes. Regular exercise typically takes at least a month to have an impact on BP.


Dehydration raised your blood pressure.  Sodium was retained as a drought response of your body to retain more water and raise your blood pressure to make more water available to be pumped into your dehydrated cells.  Water is the best diuretic.

----------


## reduen

> I assume you've gotten blood tests right? What are your sodium and potassium levels?
> 
> My sodium and potassium were high-normal (not high, but high on the normal spectrum) and it raised my BP a good bit. You may need a diuretic and then some dietary changes. Regular exercise typically takes at least a month to have an impact on BP.


My sodium level was fine but my potassium level was very low. My potassium level was so low some months back, that it showed up as an abnormality on that machine that checks your heart out. (Whatever that is called again...) They pumped me full of potassium the night that I went to the emergency room with chest pains and then I took some pills for a month that brought my levels back up... I have not had a blood test in a couple of months now though so I really do not know where they are at now...

----------


## reduen

> If you are exercising and pushing your body more, and your diet and aerobic exercise aren't where they need to be, you are looking to pop like a balloon.
> 
> You sound like you are stressing over this, which just makes things way worse.
> 
> A nice walk would help with both aspects, and  you might consider increasing your Potassium intake (from natural sources) if the sodium alarm bells are going off.  If you like them, bananas for breakfast are good for a number of things.


Quite frankly, yes I am a bit stressed out over this situation right now. I go through life wondering just which moment will I have a blood vessel explode in my brain or my heart...! Doctors don't help, as all they do is scare the heck out of you so you will pay them more money. They try this pill then that pill and all of them feel like they are just killing me faster... 

Last thing they recommended was something called chelation therapy where the run acid through your veins for months to clear them out but of course that is dangerous and may kill me but at a cost of only about 10k it should do some good...

----------


## dannno

Personally I'd go with the apple cider vinegar (+ honey + lime/lemon), eat more fruits and vegetables and go for nice long walks at least 3 times a week, or shorter walks at least 5 times a week.

There are so many benefits to apple cider vinegar you can't go wrong. Starting to get arthritis? ACV will take care of that, too. It will also help you lose a few pounds.

----------


## reduen

> http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benef...-remedies.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silvermedicine.org/apple-...#bloodpressure


I actually may try this Dannno thank you...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Last thing they recommended was something called chelation therapy where the run acid through your veins for months to clear them out but of course that is dangerous and may kill me but at a cost of only about 10k it should do some good...


Do you have heavy metal poisoning? Are you going to a "real" doctor?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You can't go wrong with walking, ever. (Well, unless it's in a bad neighborhood.)
> 
> I had a brief experience with gestational diabetes and high blood pressure, and walking really helped both. It doesn't stress your system or your joints, no side-effects, you get some sunshine...always a good place to start.





> As someone who deal with high blood pressure too I can say for myself, taking off a few pounds, if you have some extra weight, and light exercise has always brought my levels to being acceptable. I still take prescription medicine but its really lowered my dosage.





> If you are exercising and pushing your body more, and your diet and aerobic exercise aren't where they need to be, you are looking to pop like a balloon.
> 
> You sound like you are stressing over this, which just makes things way worse.
> 
> A nice walk would help with both aspects, and  you might consider increasing your Potassium intake (from natural sources) if the sodium alarm bells are going off.  If you like them, bananas for breakfast are good for a number of things.


All good advice.

For potassium, potato skins (without a lot of added fat like cheese), spinach and many types of beans are also good choices. Carrot or prune juice too.

No "partially hydrogenated" or "hydrogenated" oils ever! Read the ingredient lists, especially on baked goods.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ... Whatever you do, don't do everything recommended in this thread at once, though


Lol! Be careful with any advise given over the internet!

----------


## Ethen

Hi reduen,
Some tips to reduce and maintain high blood pressure:
Avoid salt to decrease the quantity of salt in your diet,
Avoid caffeine as it raises the blood pressure,
Avoid drugs and alcohol, 
Quit or reduce smoking,
Lose and maintain weight,
Do exercise and be regular,
Medication.

olmos park personal trainer

----------


## AceNZ

There are a number of causes of chronic high BP (a much different animal than the episodic variety).

Two common ones are:

1. Low magnesium.  Magnesium is responsible for allowing muscles to relax, including the muscles in your arterial walls, which, when they stay tight, can cause high BP.  The cure is oral magnesium supplementation (amino acid chelates are the best), although it can take a long time to correct.  IV mag can help speed the process.

2. High thyroid level (hyperthyroidism).  Thyroid hormone controls your overall metabolic rate, so if it's high, it can cause high BP too.  Check with a lab test for free T4 and free T3 (the more common total T4 and total T3 are not accurate enough).

In addition, stiff arteries from calcification is another cause, though it's harder to cure.  There is a test for it (Google for info).  The cure is chelation therapy -- somewhat controversial, but effective nonetheless.

----------


## reduen

> Do you have heavy metal poisoning? Are you going to a "real" doctor?


No, there were almost no metals found in my bloodwork. I was and then I stopped because it felt like he was killing my quicker with the meds he was giving me...

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> No, there were almost no metals found in my bloodwork. I was and then I stopped because it felt like he was killing my quicker with the meds he was giving me...


L-Arginine supplements, found in naturally in almonds, can make an enormous difference.  You can find the supplement in walmart or online in vitamin stores.

You can learn more about it here:

NO More Heart Disease: How Nitric Oxide Can Prevent--Even Reverse--Heart Disease and Stroke [Hardcover]

http://www.amazon.com/More-Heart-Dis.../dp/0312335814

Author won nobel prize for discovery of how nitric oxide affects blood pressure.
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/m...res/index.html

That plus a healthy low diet to reduce weight and increase nutrition - especially to reduce sodium and increase potassium (try a salt substitute), and consistent light excercise like walking.

----------


## roho76

Stop reading AF's posts.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Stop reading AF's posts.


LOL - Which is why the OP should look into post 12.

----------


## AceNZ

+1 on boosting nitric oxide.

In addition to L-Arginine, the following supplements are also effective for that (can be used alone or together):

Ginkgo Biloba
Panax Ginseng
Garlic + Vitamin C (together)
Resveratrol
Quercitin
Vitamin D
Green Tea

However, as with a number of the ideas in this thread, its ultimate effectiveness really depends on the underlying cause in your particular case.

----------


## kill the banks

Celery  Has mild diuretic properties that helps reduce the fluid in the bloodstream. Take at least four stalks daily to get the best results.
big believer in more mag flax coral calcium and check if u are diabetic at all

----------


## kill the banks

just talked to dr friend get tested for cushing's syndrome
Hyperaldosteronism
...  sometimes there is a micro tumor in the adrenal gland on your kidneys that produces excess hormones

... and that may cause potassium and sodium imbalance
... so that makes me wonder

----------

